# Pentium4 HT Vs. Pentium D.



## marquita188 (Apr 28, 2006)

Some people on this board said that P4 HT is better then Pentium D.
I just want to know if that's true or not.


----------



## Shady (Apr 28, 2006)

benchmarks talk !


----------



## Geoff (Apr 28, 2006)

Why would you say a P4 is better?  A pentium D is essentially two Pentium 4's in one, except the Pentium D may have more L2 Cache per core, and is a smaller process.


----------



## AMD gs player (Apr 28, 2006)

acyually a p4 3.4 pr pver may outperform many pentium d


----------



## marquita188 (Apr 29, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Why would you say a P4 is better?  A pentium D is essentially two Pentium 4's in one, except the Pentium D may have more L2 Cache per core, and is a smaller process.



I DIDN'T say that some other people on this board said that!


----------



## bigsaucybob (Apr 29, 2006)

marquita188 said:
			
		

> I DIDN'T say that some other people on this board said that!



When, links?


----------



## marquita188 (Apr 29, 2006)

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> When, links?



sorry don't remember which board it was on...but it was like in 2005 or 2004?


----------



## spamdos (Apr 29, 2006)

okay, some p4ht are better than some pd. but in general, pd is better.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 29, 2006)

> acyually a p4 3.4 pr pver may outperform many pentium d


Only at single threaded apps, and its because it has a higher clock speed.



			
				spamdos said:
			
		

> okay, some p4ht are better than some pd. but in general, pd is better.


Granted a 3.4Ghz P4 will be better than a 3.0Ghz PD in single threaded apps.  But in multi-threaded apps the PD will outperform the P4.


----------



## fade2green514 (Apr 29, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Why would you say a P4 is better?  A pentium D is essentially two Pentium 4's in one, except the Pentium D may have more L2 Cache per core, and is a smaller process.


for the GHz yes, but a pentium 4 might cost less at a higher frequency... making it perform better in games.


----------



## Clutch (Apr 30, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> A pentium D is essentially two Pentium 4's in one, except the Pentium D may have more L2 Cache per core, and is a smaller process.


Both PD's and P4's are on a 65nm process and have 2MB of L2 cache.


----------



## fade2green514 (Apr 30, 2006)

basically a Pentium D and a Pentium 4 with the same amount of cache per core, at the same frequency... the pentium D would be better. of course, it will cost more as well.


----------



## Jet (Apr 30, 2006)

You guys need to look up prices instead of assuming you know them:

Pentium D 930 (3.0 Ghz): $213
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116238 

Pentium 4 640 (3.2 Ghz): $211
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116197

The comparison on PCmark05:
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html?modelx=33&model1=210&chart=58&model2=322

You can look at the price/performance index, but there they have outdated prices.

What are your conclusions? Of course in the gaming test, you lose a whopping 1.5 frames per second in Doom 1280, but who can tell?


----------



## fade2green514 (May 1, 2006)

exactly, the P4 is priced $2 lower, and outperforms that Pentium D in most games... not by much, but still... it all depends on what you plan on doing with it.
if you built a comp and only wanted to play ut2004 you would pick a pentium 4 over a pentium d for the price.
of course, you'd pick an athlon 64 over either of those if you know what a good gaming proc is


----------



## Geoff (May 1, 2006)

Clutch said:
			
		

> Both PD's and P4's are on a 65nm process and have 2MB of L2 cache.


I havent been following closely on the P4, but you are right.  I noticed today while browsing through newegg that they had 2MB L2 and were 65nm.


----------

